
Does anyone have any *GOOD* arguments against Compatibilism? - ASlave2Gravity
I am drawing a blank on this one. Someone guide me, please.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Compatibilism
======
the_matrix
The problem with Compatibilism is that free will and determinism can't co-
exist, its an either or. If you believe in determinism then your will was
never free, was it?

The Buddha says that free will is perfectly possible provided you have the
strength and perseverance of controlling your mind which is like a drunken
monkey. As long as you don't do that, you are at the mercy of the whims of
your subconscious mind which is constantly conditioned by your Karma and thus
your will is never truly free.

~~~
ASlave2Gravity
So I _am_ that drunken monkey after all? I was getting a bit lonely, you know.
HMMM. On second thought, it sounds like it's better to _not_ be the drunken
monkey?

~~~
the_matrix
Don't worry dude, we are all drunken monkeys unless we have achieved nirvana
and those are extremely rare!

~~~
ASlave2Gravity
Hey, thanks for replying to all my comments btw. I was going through a bit of
an existential crisis! (a little one!) May I ask why your username is
the_matrix? Are you a philosopher/read in philosophy? Have you read any Jean
Baudrillard? Would love to chat some more. My email is in my about me! :)

